# Setting up Reptile Terrarium



## Colin41 (Jan 7, 2021)

I am brand new to keeping a reptile and I am soon going to buy a Stimson's Python, more than likely an adult snake. I have a Reptile One terrarium 90 x 60 x 45cms. I am getting things ready for my python and have a dual sensor thermometer and also an infrared thermometer. There are so many differing suggestions as to what the heating/lighting to use. I plan to have a UVB light set up over the top of the terrarium (not inside), and also a heat lamp.
I am just not sure about either. Firstly, do I need to have an underneath heat pad and a heat lamp, or just one or the other, and if so, which should I get?
As for lighting, as my terrarium is 60cms tall. which UVB wattage? am I best off getting so that I am providing sufficient UVB.
I am also getting a dual thermostat to operate the heater at the correct temp. and the light.
Lastly, apart from the snake and food. Is there anything else that I should get


----------



## cagey (Jan 7, 2021)

I would recommend getting a copy of "Keeping and Breeding AUSTRALIAN PHTHONS' Editor Mike Swan, and reading through it a couple of times. It contains very high quality information and should give you the answer to most questions you have.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Jan 7, 2021)

You will only need either a heat lamp ot heat mat, not both. There is a big controversy on which to use, but they both work fine so it’s up to you


----------



## Colin41 (Jan 7, 2021)

Many thanks for your advice. I am currently awaiting the book....A Guide to... Australian Pythons in Captivity. I hope it gives me plenty of good advice.


----------

